# bullock pen lake



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

anyone ever been there. I heard there are monster lm in this lake. Was thinking of taking my boat there this weekend. Just wanting to know if the internet reports were fish stories or if anybody on here had any knowledge


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

where is it? I have never heard of it before


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

kentucky south of walton. On the internet site they say they have a large population of 8-9 lb lm. That is a hell of a lm. The odds of cathing anything like that around here are not very good so if I can find any info it would be worth the trip.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I used to fish it a little about 25 years ago and caught some good fish but nothing like 8-9 lbs. there used to be a horsepower restriction on the engine you could use.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I don`t think your getting very good info there. But if you want a shot at a big fish the best place would be kincaid lake state park.There is a horsepower limit and its only a 300 acre lake.


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

I fished it last year, and we did okay. Nothing that big. Good structure!


----------



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

Do they have camping?


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

I grew up fishing that lake, and yes there are TOADS in there. We always did best night fishing in mid summer. I have seen tourneys that took 20+lbs. to win on a 6 fish limit.


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

HalfBass said:


> I grew up fishing that lake, and yes there are TOADS in there. We always did best night fishing in mid summer. I have seen tourneys that took 20+lbs. to win on a 6 fish limit.


Largemouth?!?!


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

NKUSigEp said:


> Largemouth?!?!


I kid you not!!! Bullock pen is a little gem of a Bass Lake, full of channel cats too. 

Kincade lake near Falmouth has that type of potential also! I heard someone on here refer to it as a MUDHOLE, but in the south that's how we like'em.

There is a *BETTER* lake in the area but I will just refer to it as LAKE "X". Some secrets have to be kept to yourself


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

HalfBass said:


> I kid you not!!! Bullock pen is a little gem of a Bass Lake, full of channel cats too.
> 
> Kincade lake near Falmouth has that type of potential also! I heard someone on here refer to it as a MUDHOLE, but in the south that's how we like'em.
> 
> There is a *BETTER* lake in the area but I will just refer to it as LAKE "X". Some secrets have to be kept to yourself


I know what lake "Lake X" is. I grew up in Grant County. There are some nice cats there.


----------



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if they have camping available? Thanks


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

There is no camping at any of the lakes in Grant County. There is a near-by campground in Crittenden. http://www.cincinnatisouthcampground.com/ The closest lake with camping is Kincaid Lake SP.

In related news: Lake Williamstown will be expanded sometime in the future to triple it's size. The fishing always blew there, but I imagine that conditions will improve there eventually. (20 years from now) Lake Williamstown is primarily a water skiing lake.


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

Ajax said:


> There is no camping at any of the lakes in Grant County. There is a near-by campground in Crittenden. http://www.cincinnatisouthcampground.com/ The closest lake with camping is Kincaid Lake SP.
> 
> In related news: Lake Williamstown will be expanded sometime in the future to triple it's size. The fishing always blew there, but I imagine that conditions will improve there eventually. (20 years from now) Lake Williamstown is primarily a water skiing lake.


There is camping on Boltz lake in Dry Ridge...however it isn't a very nice place, kinda trashy.

There is camping near Corinth lake in Corinth called 3 springs campground, it is very nice.

Lake Williamstown is a very good Bass and Catfish lake, I'd rather fish it than any other lake in this part of Ohio. Hundreds of docks on that lake that make for great flipping and pitching. Flip around the ladders on the docks, it will surprise you. My father in law runs a weekly tournament out there and has records on every weeks tourney weights, trust me that lake doesn't blow. 

The biggest drawback on that lake is it's size and the amount of recreational boats. It can be quite dangerous for fishermen because it is only 300 acres with little regulation on skiers and PWC. It gets PACKED in the summertime after about 11am-8pm with recreational boaters.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

HalfBass said:


> There is camping on Boltz lake in Dry Ridge...however it isn't a very nice place, kinda trashy.
> 
> There is camping near Corinth lake in Corinth called 3 springs campground, it is very nice.


I forgot about those two places. 3 Springs Campground is nice. I never had much luck fishing Williamstown Lake personally.


----------

